# New Pitbull Owner! How big will my baby be?



## TriciaRose (May 1, 2013)

Hi there, as stated I have just adopted my first Pitbull. She is actually a Pitbull/Mastiff mix, but definitely looks like she has more Pit in her. She is 11 weeks old and currently weighs about 26-28 lbs. Any idea as to how big she'll be full grown?




























In case you're wondering, her poor neck is bandaged because she was brought into the Humane Society with an embedded collar. How can you not instantly fall in love with this poor girl?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

bout 175lbs. i'd say........................................naw jus kiddin ya.180. cute tho!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

She is adorable up: Look at that face! I'd say 80-90lbs full-grown. Double her weight at 4 months and that's a good idea of what she'll most likely be.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

It depends, time will tell. I'm going to guess she'll be around 80 pounds when fully grown.


----------



## mandolin (Mar 18, 2013)

We were told our girl has some mastiff in her as well but now I'm doubting that, as she just hit 20 lbs at 16 weeks - I don't think she's shaping up to be a big dog... Yours on the other hand, maybe! She's adorable! Good for you for giving her a great home after her rough start in life.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the firum. Cute pup.... now the bad guy routine. .. without papers you dont have an apbt. No matter how "pit" she looks she isnt one. You said she has mastiff in her? Automatically that makes her a mutt not a "pit". Shes a "pitbull type mix" a "bulldog" "bandog"(closest to what she actually is since u said shes a apbt x mastiff mix) or a mutt. Hope you stick around and READ theres alot of good info and good ppl on here.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Welcome to the firum. Cute pup.... now the bad guy routine. .. without papers you dont have an apbt. No matter how "pit" she looks she isnt one. You said she has mastiff in her? Automatically that makes her a mutt not a "pit". Shes a "pitbull type mix" a "bulldog" "bandog"(closest to what she actually is since u said shes a apbt x mastiff mix) or a mutt. Hope you stick around and READ theres alot of good info and good ppl on here.


I've heard more about this "MUTT" topic and letting people know they have a MUTT so much it's crazy!! Why dont you just make a banner for the introduction page that tells everyone from the get go that if they dont have papers you have a MUTT!! Really tired of seeing this over and over and spoiling someones joy of posting! Just my .02oke:


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

its patience, thats all it is. after you read for a little while, you'll see where some of the greenhorns ask some questions then get a reply, then say they are wrong and gonna do it they're way any way.
so why even post a thread? so patience, gets wore down. 
and if you hang around long enuf you'll see it to.

but the trick is to learn then teach, not the other way around

learn then teach
learn then teach
learn then teach

if we all can do that this breed should be here long after we're gone.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

surfer said:


> its patience, thats all it is. after you read for a little while, you'll see where some of the greenhorns ask some questions then get a reply, then say they are wrong and gonna do it they're way any way.
> so why even post a thread? so patience, gets wore down.
> and if you hang around long enuf you'll see it to.
> 
> ...


True! Been around car forums for 15 years and its the worst.. Gotta love it,,


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

BATISTA said:


> I've heard more about this "MUTT" topic and letting people know they have a MUTT so much it's crazy!! Why dont you just make a banner for the introduction page that tells everyone from the get go that if they dont have papers you have a MUTT!! Really tired of seeing this over and over and spoiling someones joy of posting! Just my .02oke:


If people would READ the stickies they wouldn't be having to ask us "is my dog a pitbull" or "my dog is a pitbull, but I don't have papers, what's his bloodline?" Meanwhile all of us are doing the *face palm*

We are here to educate so if someone comes on and states something that is false we want to get them going in the right direction. After all, this here is exactly why we have BSL.

To the OP, your pup is adorable! See what she weighs at 4 months, then double it....that is typically what she she weigh as an adult


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

So sad that an 11 week old puppy had an embedded collar. That makes me so mad. Glad she got rescued from that situation.

I have no guesstimate for a weight.. I'll just say that your pup is a bit larger than my APBT at 11 weeks.. 6 years full grown my pup is about 50-55 lbs.. so I'm guessing she'd be a bit larger than that. Especially with that Mastiff in her.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Welcome to the firum. Cute pup.... now the bad guy routine. .. without papers you dont have an apbt. No matter how "pit" she looks she isnt one. You said she has mastiff in her? Automatically that makes her a mutt not a "pit". Shes a "pitbull type mix" a "bulldog" "bandog"(closest to what she actually is since u said shes a apbt x mastiff mix) or a mutt. Hope you stick around and READ theres alot of good info and good ppl on here.


I'm confused as to why you felt the need to tell them this. They OBVIOUSLY stated that their dog is a mix already and they don't need you to tell them the same thing. They never asked about bloodline, or pureness. Just how big the dog will get.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

First of all not everyone reads the stickies nor do the stickies answer all questions. I've said this before in another thread, this is a forum. No matter how redundant or "dumb" you think someone's question/post is, they are looking for advice. Simply don't respond if you have nothing good to say or are just looking to stroke your ego or make yourself feel better bc you're a miserable human being.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> I'm confused as to why you felt the need to tell them this. They OBVIOUSLY stated that their dog is a mix already and they don't need you to tell them the same thing. They never asked about bloodline, or pureness. Just how big the dog will get.


Why I posted that is bcuz they want to know how big their "pitbull" puppy will get, lookd more "pit" is all saying it may be a mix but i plan on calling it a pitbull. I simply gave them alternative terms and told them what the dog really is in a hope to stop it before it starts.. here in a week itd be a whole thread full of remarks like mine when they called it a pitbull.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

They never said that they planned on calling it a pit. They said the pup seems to favor the pit more than the Mastiff.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

wait until a year old, than figure she developed "most" of her frame, and may thicken up a lil bit.based on weight now, id say over a hundred also.



them search boxes are so dang small...... most forget to ask the search box first, and end up making themselves look like a new yella crayon in quick time. The folks that seem blunt just wonder why some folks ask questions they could just look up. The folks that been here for a while get all stressed out because the same questions come up like shoot....10 times a week...and we all get tired of trying to one up the next guy.... nothing personal...look at luna blue gettin all ninja guiden on our asses.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

To the op, one way is double 4 month weight like stated it can give you a good estimate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mitty18 (Apr 6, 2013)

Why do you get offended if someone calls their dog a pitbulll?? 
Pitbull is a term used to describe a while group of dogs. It isn't the same as an American pitbull terrier so I'm confused why everyone gets offended at that term? 
I've been in a lot of forums about pits and never encountered this attitude outside if this group and its just weird 
To the op; your pup is gorgeous. Love her colors.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

mitty18 said:


> Why do you get offended if someone calls their dog a pitbulll??
> Pitbull is a term used to describe a while group of dogs. It isn't the same as an American pitbull terrier so I'm confused why everyone gets offended at that term?
> I've been in a lot of forums about pits and never encountered this attitude outside if this group and its just weird
> To the op; your pup is gorgeous. Love her colors.
> ...


The fact that everybody and their brother called their mutt dogs a "pit bull" is why the word "pit bull" is taken so generically these days. Ignorance is bliss I suppose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

mitty18 said:


> Why do you get offended if someone calls their dog a pitbulll??
> Pitbull is a term used to describe a while group of dogs. It isn't the same as an American pitbull terrier so I'm confused why everyone gets offended at that term?
> I've been in a lot of forums about pits and never encountered this attitude outside if this group and its just weird
> To the op; your pup is gorgeous. Love her colors.
> ...


Think were bad take a peek at the gamedog forum and see what they have to say about bullies and shelter mutts... I dont get offended I attempt to educate. The reason a whole group of dogs is defined as "pitbulls" is bcuz of lack of education. Bsl exists bcuz of this misinformation. If you dont have an apbt dont say u have a "pitbull". If you had a lab you wouldnt call it a gsd. Its the exact same thing. All these "pitbull" bites in the media arent apbt they're mix breed dogs that are falsely labeled as "pitbulls". All any of us are ever doing is trying to change the reputation and false labeling of the dogs we dearly love. If you truly loved the apbt or any derivative of youd be all for the proper labeling of these animals.

AND I LOVE MY MUTT!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I have never had anyone from Game-dog or any other "hardcore" APBT site give me crap for my shelter mutt. But then again, I know what I have and do not try to call Odin something he's not... I just had to put my 2 cents in...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I have never had anyone from Game-dog or any other "hardcore" APBT site give me crap for my shelter mutt. But then again, I know what I have and do not try to call Odin something he's not... I just had to put my 2 cents in...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good post! I don't think people judge the dog. They judge the owner.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mitty18 said:


> Why do you get offended if someone calls their dog a pitbulll??
> Pitbull is a term used to describe a while group of dogs. It isn't the same as an American pitbull terrier so I'm confused why everyone gets offended at that term?
> I've been in a lot of forums about pits and never encountered this attitude outside if this group and its just weird
> To the op; your pup is gorgeous. Love her colors.


It's not that we get offended, but this forum is for education, not looking the other way and saying nothing. If a dog is not a pitbull then why call it one? I feel sorry that you have been to so many forums that claim to be about "pits" and yet have no respect for actually educating about the dogs they claim to fancy.

When someones dogs does something negative and they call it a pitbull it hurt all the breeds combine.

It is no different than people making the grouping of Asians. Then an "Asian" does something wrong and they all get blamed. Well are they Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Mongolian??

Why put multiple breeds under one label and have them all take the fall for a certain dogs bad doing. It does nothing but help the media push "pitbull" fear when our own dog owners can't even claim their breeds or mixes as is.

Saint Patrick's Day everyone wants to boast they are 1/300th Irish, no that doesn't make you Irish or give you any right to make claims to that heritage!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> It's not that we get offended, but this forum is for education, not looking the other way and saying nothing. If a dog is not a pitbull then why call it one? I feel sorry that you have been to so many forums that claim to be about "pits" and yet have no respect for actually educating about the dogs they claim to fancy.
> 
> When someones dogs does something negative and they call it a pitbull it hurt all the breeds combine.
> 
> ...


Good post!!! I feel the same about Latinos. I see people run their heads about Mexicans yet their pointing at a Guatemalan. ALWAYS pisses me off!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Good post!!! I feel the same about Latinos. I see people run their heads about Mexicans yet their pointing at a Guatemalan. ALWAYS pisses me off!


:goodpost::goodpost: Exactly!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya and us white people too! :snow:oke: ok that doesn't really work in this case


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

aw hell i hate erbody..............but atleast i'm consistent.........not really, i'm a sweet heart HAH!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AMPITS,
I just cant be that stern, at least i dont mean to.
but you can tell, you mean what you say.
and i agree.


and as far as game dog i wasnt on an hr or 2 and got banned for life over an ear cropping thread.
so you dont want my opinion about that crowd.

came over here, even tho you can have some knock down drag outs over here, as long as you do it in the right place, you dont get kicked off.
which is how debates are supposed to go arent they???????????


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah we actually have great, non bias staff and a very smooth forum compared to most. I have been apart of several forums and never found one with as much knowledge, variety and good people like this one has. Hence why I have been here so many years.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah we actually have great, non bias staff and a very smooth forum compared to most. I have been apart of several forums and never found one with as much knowledge, variety and good people like this one has. Hence why I have been here so many years.


I agree! I have signed up for several other forums and posted a bit here and there... but GP has stuck to me pretty damn good! I like it  its like another family here 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

3 days now and still Here!!! Gotta love it! 
Thx all.. good stuff!

Wes


----------



## mitty18 (Apr 6, 2013)

I get what you're saying but it is the term given to a group of digs so if you go by the definition those dogs are considered pitbulls. I've always heard the the American pitbull terrier is the breed and then there is pitbull which is the description for a group of dogs. 
I love the breed of dogs but then again I love all the dogs under the description of pitbull. Guess I don't get offended because I know the difference and know its a descriptive word for a group of bully dogs. Shrugs, just wondering. Not trying to offend anyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

They all have their ups and downs. I like getting on here to talk to people that have a level head. Most the time everyone is pretty well on topic. I like the debates also, but it kinda sucks when the people you debate have mods in pocket and can have your stuff deleted. I guess most of my stuff that goes by by is for the better. I have only had 3 or 4 people get really mad. Been threatened and all kinds of crazy shit by certain clicks.
I have my own personal collection of things that get deleted though, and it is some good stuff. I dont really put peoples business out there like some people do!!

All in all this is my favorite chatting site...I like g-d for info, and I like talking to the folks from over the pond quite a bit. Tons of forums. Seems everybody has one.
I just visit them..
do the mods get paid...thats what I want to know.....I sure hope so, yall got it as bad as a school teacher .. But we are very thankful!!
g-p =good people!!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I like getting on here to talk to people that have a level head. Most the time everyone is pretty well on topic. I like the debates also, but it kinda sucks when the people you debate have mods in pocket and can have your stuff deleted.


I'm with you on this


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> They all have their ups and downs. I like getting on here to talk to people that have a level head. Most the time everyone is pretty well on topic. I like the debates also, but it kinda sucks when the people you debate have mods in pocket and can have your stuff deleted. I guess most of my stuff that goes by by is for the better. I have only had 3 or 4 people get really mad. Been threatened and all kinds of crazy shit by certain clicks.
> I have my own personal collection of things that get deleted though, and it is some good stuff. I dont really put peoples business out there like some people do!!
> 
> All in all this is my favorite chatting site...I like g-d for info, and I like talking to the folks from over the pond quite a bit. Tons of forums. Seems everybody has one.
> ...


There's no "mods in pockets" here. Us staff members try very hard to be impartial and fair. And no... there's no pay here, its all charity for the better of the breed 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I like the debates also, but it kinda sucks when the people you debate have mods in pocket and can have your stuff deleted.
> 
> do the mods get paid...thats what I want to know.....


No mod has ever deleted something because it had to do with a friend. Sorry you feel that way, but hey that what happens when you see one side but actually have not a damn clue what is going on or what the staff are discussing and why we decide to do things.

No we do not get paid. We spend our time to make this forum work and then get to listen to people talk shit about every thing we do that they don't like, again when they have not a damn clue what is going on.

*You don't want things deleted then you are more than welcome to PM Dave and tell him how to run his forum and what he should have his staff cleaning up.* See what he has to say.

That goes for you too Luna.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i think McCoy might have been talkin about other forums... not this one. but then again, im not him....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope, they are complaining because all the BS between Luna and JTP was deleted in this thread along with any posts quoting and replying to the BS that was deleted.


----------



## onthedwnlow (Feb 17, 2012)

Cute pup alright glad its in a good home now and healing.:cheers: I've never heard the double the weight of a 4month old pup and you get round about its adult weight I'll experiment with that formula for fun next time I hva young pup in my careup:


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

onthedwnlow said:


> Cute pup alright glad its in a good home now and healing.:cheers: I've never heard the double the weight of a 4month old pup and you get round about its adult weight I'll experiment with that formula for fun next time I hva young pup in my careup:


The 4 month thing is pretty accurate it seems. Luna's parents are 65-75lbs and Luna was 35lbs at 4 months. So she's right on track....given I can keep In-N-Out and Jack in the box out of her mouth :snow:


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

i was not really meaning this one, which should have been obvious to folks from the others I meant..lol, so easy on that subject, thanks..
And exactly - not a damn clue - and yes they have - dont know about here - so you are not correct there and please dont assume, just ask..its easier than tossin yourself out there. If you are trying to say I do not have a clue...clue about what?? who owns or runs the site? I was joking about the pay thing also..but hey - some people are on here all the time, like it is a job - and act like they are the main boss of the dog world..lol

And - yes some things were deleted here, as i said, sometimes for the better.

Now if you have a problem with me personally, maybe we should address it.
You DO NOT KNOW everything, so stop acting like it!! and just an fyi----assuming makes an ass out of both of us


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

and we were talking, not complaining. So you want to post on all my posts and make me look like a retard. If it makes ya feel better about yaself, go on with ya big head butt...and you could pm me if you need to address anything i am typing not a problem there.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Popcorn in microwave...:doggy:up: Making popcorn now.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

pop pop pop


----------



## TriciaRose (May 1, 2013)

Okay guys,

First of all. Thanks for all the helpful information.  Second, I would like to point out that while I did state that she was a Pitbull, I corrected myself by adding in the fact that she was mixed with Mastiff. Thus, I stated that she was a mixed breed dog. The shelter made an _educated_ guess that she was a pit/mastiff mix and therefore, that is what I was running on. It has always been my understanding, as a few others have also pointed out, that the term "Pitbull" referred to a group of dogs and could be considered the same and yet different than APBT. But as I said, thank you all for your input.

Yes, I am new to the forums, so please give me a break.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

TriciaRose said:


> Okay guys,
> 
> First of all. Thanks for all the helpful information.  Second, I would like to point out that while I did state that she was a Pitbull, I corrected myself by adding in the fact that she was mixed with Mastiff. Thus, I stated that she was a mixed breed dog. The shelter made an _educated_ guess that she was a pit/mastiff mix and therefore, that is what I was running on. It has always been my understanding, as a few others have also pointed out, that the term "Pitbull" referred to a group of dogs and could be considered the same and yet different than APBT. But as I said, thank you all for your input.
> 
> Yes, I am new to the forums, so please give me a break.


Seems typical for some users on here! Its almost to see who can strike first!! oke:
Hang in there you will learn..


----------



## Corso the Cane (May 12, 2013)

*Mixed Pit*

Yeah my dog is a Pit Bull/ Cane Corso mix and he is 55lbs and only 4 months. So My understanding is that he will be about 110 as an adult. He actually looks just like your puppy.


----------

